# CPT 25608 includes internal fixation



## vmounce (Nov 2, 2009)

We cannot bill separately for the implant with cpt 25608,  correct?

Appreciate the info.  I am asking because I was told to bill implant separate with L8699.

Vickie


----------



## ASC CODER (Nov 2, 2009)

why wouldn't you? 

C1713 if screws were used. 

the way I understood any thing that was put in the patient and LEFT in the patient was billable.....


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 2, 2009)

you cannot bill separately to insert the implant but you should be able to bill for the device itself.


----------

